# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  pics from my feb 2012 solo trip

## jasperpso

only shot a couple hundred.. will just post my favorites..  i never ever use flash - available light makes a real image..  hope you enjoy - ill add more tomorrow

----------


## jasperpso

and the view from my 'garden view' room at the escape

----------


## Sheba

Nice
B

----------


## jasperpso

this box literally scared me - wth? his face just didnt look right


a manual ferris wheel - worked pretty good when they would finally get it balanced out - booger to load fi sure

----------


## jasperpso

sunset from my garden view room


a different night


KFC in Sav

----------


## Sheba

Love the Ferris Wheel, But 
Health and Safety Laws, Plus I treasure My Life.
B

----------


## SweetSue

Love looking at these kinds of pics....but I get such an ache in my chest as I yearn to be there...  Looking forward to seeing more.  :Smile:

----------


## jasperpso

donkey races

----------


## jasperpso

countryside




i love the negril escape

----------


## booger

Great pics and thanks for sharing. I like the no flash photos as well. Only way to do a night landscape.

----------


## Maryann

Love the photos!

----------


## Jo-Ann

Thank you for sharing your great pics  :Smile:

----------


## Luvsdaislands

love how you captured your pics!!!

----------


## yetta

Love your pictures!!  Definitely captures the essence of Jamaica!  Thanks for posting them. I needed a Negril fix today, big time!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Was that the Jamrock building you were staying in? I was ata lot of the same places you were that week!

----------


## jasperpso

ya mon, jamrock 3rd floor.. i am sure we were at the same places, by your posts - since i have no idea what you look like i wouldnt know.. lol,, have to make a point of grabbing a beer next time

----------


## poolguywindsor

For sure I stayed in that room a couple years back with my daughter. Your going soon in march?

----------


## jasperpso

yep - 12 -20th - staying at the escape again  - with my daughters ; )

----------


## poolguywindsor

Ok I am there 6th to 13th, before heading to the northcoast. With 2 of the 4 kids.

----------


## papamark

Very nice pictures...thanks!

----------


## SimonB1964

> Great pics and thanks for sharing. I like the no flash photos as well. Only way to do a night landscape.


They do look great, I brought a Panasonic Lumix dmc-ts3 last July for our trip to Play del Carmen. Haven't figured out how to take good night time pics, the rest of the pics were fab, even the underwater snorkelling pics!!

Any help appreciated!!

Simon.

----------


## stuckinusa

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jasperpso

I shot a Panasonic lx-5. Part of the reason this camera performs so well is it has a full size 1.1 in sensor chip just like the slrs use giving it amazing image capturing, but the real reason it works so well at night is it has a Leica f2.0 lens at 24mm-50mm only a 2.8 at full zoom of 90mm. With a huge chip and huge lens opening, a dummy can do this

----------


## jasperpso

Seriously those were shot In Program auto

----------


## suzengrace

I really enjoyed looking at your pictures-esp. the countryside....(sigh...)

----------


## Tattoo

Sweet love the pics.

----------


## Guirigay

Nice  :Smile:

----------


## jasperpso

i do have a few more nice shots.. i just havent had the time to get em ready.. i appreciate the compliments..   i know i will shoot thousands when the kids and I are there in a couple weeks - so i didnt carry my camera around much this trip.. i had something else on my mind ; )

----------


## SimonB1964

> Seriously those were shot In Program auto


That's what I used for night time pics, and they suck,
thanks anyways.............

----------


## jasperpso

Just saying there isn't a trick, it was a good camera.. Panasonic cameras very GREATLY by age and line..  If night shots are what you desire, I would recommend a dslr, or one of two Pocket sized cameras. Panasonic lx-5 like mine, or the canon s95, which is a little smaller and does a great job as well. Even the Nikon 1 series supposed slr replacement doesn't have lens openings like these two mentioned..

I guess I will note if u have allot of money and like red dot cameras. (if you know what that means you probably do have allot of money) Leica offers the lx-5 with their moniker too called the Leica d-lux 5.. Essentially a lx-5 for 300$ more. But it does come with a adobe image editor, so possibly worth it if you need that

----------


## SweetSue

I used to have a Samsung that took GREAT night photos that I gave away to a friend in Ghana... I had promised that when my kids bought me a new camera for Christmas, he could have my old one.   Sometimes I wish I had given the new one away... but I had to keep my word and I couldn't "lose" my kid's gift.  

Great pictures.  Thank you for sharing.

----------

